# PC Thermometer



## clix1995 (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr kennt ja sicher diese pc thermometer.
Ich wolte mir eins selbst bauen also so das ich meine eigene blende nehme da dacht ich kuaf ich mir bei conrad etwas. aber soetwas gib t es nicht. es gibt zwar Thermometer bei conrad als baustatz aber da ist ja ein falscher temperatur fühler drann also für ausen temperaturen. und soeinen kann ich ja nicht für mein cpu nehmen kennt ihr vll. internet shops wo man sich soetwas für den pc kaufen kann aber keine Fertug sachen also nicht sowas von caseking.

hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein

MFG CLIX


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC thermometer*

Ist hier etwas bei?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor


----------



## clix1995 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC thermometer*

Nein leider nicht aber ich  stell mal eine zweite frage  kann ich an ein normales thermometer wie so eins hier : LCD-THERMOMETER - BAUSATZ im Conrad Online Shop

so einen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Thermosensor einzeln flach Koolance Thermosensor einzeln flach 71166
 Thermometer sensor an löten ? und es würde funktionieren ??


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC thermometer*

Wenn der Widerstand der Sensoren gleich ist, dann müsste es funktionieren. 
Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, welchen Widerstand die Sensoren haben.

Soviel wie ich gehört habe, werden meißtens 10k Ohm genommen; sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------

